# A few C. viridis pics



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Gravid female


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

I've got a gravid one of the " nuntius" type C. viridis. Sadly the offspring ain't worth sh:censor:t


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

southwest vipers said:


> I've got a gravid one of the " nuntius" type C. viridis. Sadly the offspring ain't worth sh t


Let me know when she drops, and I'll take a pair. 


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

coldestblood said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by southwest vipers
> 
> ...





_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Very nice, question how "difficult" is it to get the snake in the tube ?? I assume its a bit tricky ? And more of a pain with certain species ? 

Sorry to go off topic
Thanks
Brad


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Very nice, question how "difficult" is it to get the snake in the tube ?? I assume its a bit tricky ? And more of a pain with certain species ?
> 
> Sorry to go off topic
> Thanks
> Brad


Personally, I find it quite awkward, so only use them when truely necessary. I normally start with largest one, and slide the appropriate tube into that. Even then, it can still take some time - and a lot of patience.

Some snakes go in it voluntarily, where as others will completely refuse. I've found most will poke their head in, but once they've realise it's restricting their movement, they're out in a flash. My C. vegrandis is the worst I've seen. Try getting her in a tube, and she goes absolutely mental, flipping her body around and doing back flips.

If anyone has any tips on tubing (especially rattlers), I'd like to hear them.


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

coldestblood said:


> Personally, I find it quite awkward, so only use them when truely necessary. I normally start with largest one, and slide the appropriate tube into that. Even then, it can still take some time - and a lot of patience.
> 
> Some snakes go in it voluntarily, where as others will completely refuse. I've found most will poke their head in, but once they've realise it's restricting their movement, they're out in a flash. My C. vegrandis is the worst I've seen. Try getting her in a tube, and she goes absolutely mental, flipping her body around and doing back flips.
> 
> If anyone has any tips on tubing (especially rattlers), I'd like to hear them.


There's no real advice on doing it the easy way. Each species and specimen has its own way of behaving. Of all of the rattlers I've tubed, the polystictus was the most difficult.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

coldestblood said:


> Personally, I find it quite awkward, so only use them when truely necessary. I normally start with largest one, and slide the appropriate tube into that. Even then, it can still take some time - and a lot of patience.
> 
> Some snakes go in it voluntarily, where as others will completely refuse. I've found most will poke their head in, but once they've realise it's restricting their movement, they're out in a flash. My C. vegrandis is the worst I've seen. Try getting her in a tube, and she goes absolutely mental, flipping her body around and doing back flips.
> 
> If anyone has any tips on tubing (especially rattlers), I'd like to hear them.



I didn't think it would be easy trying to a snake in a small tube, I must say I don't envy you on that aspect. It must one of the most daunting things to do with them, holding a tube and trying to get them in safely.


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

Pin the snake lower down the neck. Then place the tube over the head and upper neck. Make sure the tube touches what ever you are using to pin, then secure the snake with your hand and the tube..... Simples


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

AJ76 said:


> Pin the snake lower down the neck. Then place the tube over the head and upper neck. Make sure the tube touches what ever you are using to pin, then secure the snake with your hand and the tube..... Simples


It's a shame I didn't mention it last week, you could have given me a demonstration :whistling2:

I doubt it will work on my breakdancing vegrandis, but may be helpful with some of the others. It would be nice if they were all as easy as my scutulatus. He just slithers in the tube with a simple nudge.


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

Here is a little video I made of tubing a spectacled cobra. Usually I just leave the tube against a wall and encourage the snake to slither along until it hits the tube. Sometimes they go straight in like the video, sometimes they don't and you have to dance with them a bit. Small puff adders are the worst I have had to tube.

Tubing a spectacled cobra. - YouTube

David.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

DavidR said:


> Here is a little video I made of tubing a spectacled cobra. Usually I just leave the tube against a wall and encourage the snake to slither along until it hits the tube. Sometimes they go straight in like the video, sometimes they don't and you have to dance with them a bit. Small puff adders are the worst I have had to tube.
> 
> Tubing a spectacled cobra. - YouTube
> 
> David.


Thanks for that David.

I find Elapids quite easy to tube - I do it same way as you. Do you have any where you tube a viper - a rattler, more specifically? They're the ones I find a bit tricky


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

I agree, cobras in particular are much easier than most vipers. I don't have a video of tubing a rattlesnake unfortunately (I doubt I could give any useful hints, I haven't kept rattlesnakes for long). If you have seen Rom Whitaker's "The King and I" he uses a dark sleeve to get king cobras into a box. I think this would probably work quite well to get a snake into a tube. I will give it a try and see.

David.


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

With bitis and other vipers I always covered the tube with a dark sock first . When you know the snake has ventured far enough into the tube , grab body and tube and remove sock


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

Al Hyde said:


> With bitis and other vipers I always covered the tube with a dark sock first . When you know the snake has ventured far enough into the tube , grab body and tube and remove sock


No wonder it has taken me months to get that snake to feed if you have been sticking your F**king socks over its head!

He is probably still getting over the smell of spunk, tuna and Gorgonzola!!


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Ha Ha!! No mate .. He was never tubed with the sock .. I used a skiddy pair of boxer shorts


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

Al Hyde said:


> Ha Ha!! No mate .. He was never tubed with the sock .. I used a skiddy pair of boxer shorts




Beautiful ..........


----------

